# Looking at a Cantilever barrel for my Rem 1100...thoughts?



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Any opinions on the cantilever? 


also, I know different brands sabots shoot differently out of each gun......any 1100 users out there with a cantilever? What sabots keep the tightest group for you?

Thanks


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Just my opinion but I wouldn't worry about it if the Harrell isn't rifled. If it is then I say go for it!

Mr. A


----------



## ThereelJimDandy (Nov 7, 2013)

Rifled is the only way to go. I have not noticed much difference in tightness from one brand ammo to another unless I'm using a smooth bore with rifled slugs. I'm no expert either...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

bad luck said:


> Any opinions on the cantilever?
> 
> 
> also, I know different brands sabots shoot differently out of each gun......any 1100 users out there with a cantilever? What sabots keep the tightest group for you?
> ...


I got my first cantilever on a Mossberg 9200 about 20 years ago. Thought it was awesome then and still is today. But as others have said, riffled is the way to go.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

im + 1 on the Mossberg with the cantilever mount. and a rifled barrel is a big plus with sabots.
sherman


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

One of the more overlooked advantages to a cantilever barrel is the ability to readily change barrels without need to re-sight the scope. The whole assembly comes off in one piece and stays zeroed . Cantilevers are much more solid on Shotguns due to the increase in recoil pressure. Shotgun receivers are generally rather thin material and in some instances hard to keep a reliable thread in the drilled and tapped holes. Most cantilever barrels are fully rifled and built for improved accuracy. On your 1100 the next best thing is a saddle mount and that will not provide the benefits of the cantilever. 
FAB


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a smooth bore one and love it, made by Hastings shoots great and as stated above changeable with no loss of be sighted in...change barrel and head for the rabbit or dove field 

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=375283694


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

ironman172 said:


> I have a smooth bore one and love it, made by Hastings shoots great and as stated above changeable with no loss of be sighted in...change barrel and head for the rabbit or dove field
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=375283694


Thanks for the tip. What ammo shoots best out of it?
Thanks


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I have good results with Hornadys 2 3/4 ",Litefields next.


----------

